# Sisters dog food store stopping all Origen and Acana sales



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

My sister from Florida called last night. Her store, the pet food store that sold more Acana and Orijen than any other store in Florida is discontinuing all Champion products as of this week.

Dogs are getting itchy, ear problems, hot spots, her shop dog has dug a hole in his skin behind his ear. She says too much pea protein in new formula. Too expensive, smaller bags, packed with legumes causing lots of problems for her dogs and clients dogs. All Champion orders cancelled.

Monster, you were right. DaViking, you never liked Champion as I recall. (correct me if I am wrong). I miss you guys!

Owner says in five years dog food bags will say "Contains no pea protein" as a selling point.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Well this sucks if this is real... Good thing I don't I don't feed dog food!


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

That's precisely why I think about switching to another brand even if I use kibble as treats only. All those peas and lentils are useless, they are mainly used to increase the protein content, but for a much lower biological value of proteins (which isn't very good for kidneys, especially in older dogs), and surely many digestive problems (I guess there must be a lot of stinky gas). There is about 25% of starch, and supposing at least 80% comes from peas and lentils, and peas and lentils contain 50% of starch, there must be about 40% peas and lentils in Orijen, and I wonder how much in Acana (compared to about 30% of potato in the previous Orijen formula, as potato is much poorer in proteins).


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

So which brand(s) is your sister going to recommend to her loyal Champion customers who prefer grain-free? 
Petcurean's go! and Annamaet's grain free also appear to be heavy in legumes.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Letters to these manufacturers on reasons why people are discontinuing their use will likely be the best course of action. Champion has a rocky history as does most dogfoods, the ingredients look great on paper, but some dogs do really terrible on them, which is unfortunate. They can't change anything unless they know something is wrong though.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Honestly, I look at it like this:

How picky can I be feeding a pre-made, processed dog food? Unless we can all afford to feed ZiwiPeak, there's something wrong with every petfood out there. My cat has/is doing very well on Orijen. It's vital I don't overfeed her because then she has stinky poops and gets fat. I would prefer to feed ZP but I, who makes decent money, can't afford $90 a month JUST for my cat. If it isn't peas it's something else. I buy Champion because it's one of the ONLY companies I can find that sources animals who lived proper lives and ate a proper diet; that's what is most important to me. All processed foods have fillers, but very few processed foods have free-range animals in them.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Honestly, I look at it like this:
> 
> How picky can I be feeding a pre-made, processed dog food? Unless we can all afford to feed ZiwiPeak, there's something wrong with every petfood out there. My cat has/is doing very well on Orijen. It's vital I don't overfeed her because then she has stinky poops and gets fat. I would prefer to feed ZP but I, who makes decent money, can't afford $90 a month JUST for my cat. If it isn't peas it's something else. I buy Champion because it's one of the ONLY companies I can find that sources animals who lived proper lives and ate a proper diet; that's what is most important to me. All processed foods have fillers, but very few processed foods have free-range animals in them.


^^^^^^^ 
This chick got it!


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

RRs said:


> So which brand(s) is your sister going to recommend to her loyal Champion customers who prefer grain-free?
> Petcurean's go! and Annamaet's grain free also appear to be heavy in legumes.


I should have worded it the store my sister buys her dog food at. She said the owner was not sure, she had just been at the Orlando Pet Expo and was doing her research. I guess a lot of the ladies that whip in and buy $500 at a time and load up their SUV's are throwing a fit at their dogs having problems, scratching, itching, ears gunky.

I think Pursuit would solve all their problems. I may call down there and have my sister tell the owner about my success with Pursuit.

The owner told my sister to research lectin, some European studies are showing inflammation issues. That's all I know, I haven't looked it up yet. Probably wouldn't understand it even if I did.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hmm, thats odd, we've been selling the new formula for about 3 months now and havent had a single complaint other than rising prices and it's still our top seller right now, hard to keep in stock. Regardless, I'll keep and eye out to see if something comes up. 
Has your sister thought of bring it petcurean? (they have grain free options)


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Several stores near me (also in FL) have discontinued Champion Products. We still have a couple stores offering them though. One was using the fact they still have them to draw in customers who still want the food. I never like the results I got on the old formula so I never bothered with the new formula.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going to ask my local petshop tomorrow and see if they have had problems. They are the only ones in this area that sell Orijen, (we are also in Florida), and they do sell a lot of it, so it will be interesting to see if it is really causing so many problems or not.
I fed Mol Orijen during her first year, and when travelling and she did really well on it. My friend has also used it for 3 years now and hasn't had a problem.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Honestly, I look at it like this:
> 
> How picky can I be feeding a pre-made, processed dog food? Unless we can all afford to feed ZiwiPeak, there's something wrong with every petfood out there. My cat has/is doing very well on Orijen. It's vital I don't overfeed her because then she has stinky poops and gets fat. I would prefer to feed ZP but I, who makes decent money, can't afford $90 a month JUST for my cat. If it isn't peas it's something else. I buy Champion because it's one of the ONLY companies I can find that sources animals who lived proper lives and ate a proper diet; that's what is most important to me. All processed foods have fillers, but very few processed foods have free-range animals in them.


Out of all of your pets, your cat requires PMR the most...


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

This is not a surprise at all. That's all I've ever seen in dogs on Orijen and Acana- itching, stinky, dull coats. It's always been a useless food to the dogs I've had in my care. The one formula I didn't mind was the duck and pear.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> This is not a surprise at all. That's all I've ever seen in dogs on Orijen and Acana- itching, stinky, dull coats. It's always been a useless food to the dogs I've had in my care. The one formula I didn't mind was the duck and pear.


Pedigree must cut your checks... I've finally figured it out! :tongue:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> Out of all of your pets, your cat requires PMR the most...


Well I don't believe she requires it anymore so than my canines.... but with that I've tried for years and can't get the beast to eat meat. The chemicals they put in processed food has completely rewired her brain and her taste buds. The point in my comment was my cat does as well as anything can do sustaining life on a processed food when she eats Orijen. Find me a food with better animal sources, ones that lived in a pasture and ate the correct diet for the same or cheaper costs, and I'd be happy to try it. My money won't go to any company that allows animal abuse through factory farming.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobi said:


> Pedigree must cut your checks... I've finally figured it out! :tongue:


No it's Purina.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Well I don't believe she requires it anymore so than my canines.... but with that I've tried for years and can't get the beast to eat meat. The chemicals they put in processed food has completely rewired her brain and her taste buds. The point in my comment was my cat does as well as anything can do sustaining life on a processed food when she eats Orijen. Find me a food with better animal sources, ones that lived in a pasture and ate the correct diet for the same or cheaper costs, and I'd be happy to try it. My money won't go to any company that allows animal abuse through factory farming.


Your cat is an obligate carnivore. With some effort, you can get any cat to switch.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> No it's Purina.


Oh, I was so close though!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobi said:


> Oh, I was so close though!


Oh yeah :flypig:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Hmm, thats odd, we've been selling the new formula for about 3 months now and havent had a single complaint other than rising prices and it's still our top seller right now, hard to keep in stock. Regardless, I'll keep and eye out to see if something comes up.
> Has your sister thought of bring it petcurean? (they have grain free options)


That is funny also as I drive the manager of the boutique store here that only sells Orijen and Acana home three days a week, I asked him frankly if dogs were reacting to the new formula, he said he has had 2 complaints and it wasn't from itching, it was because they didn't like the taste.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson ate Acana for 2 years before the formula change. Always did very well. Did best on that food by far. When they came out with the Singles line, he did even better on that. After hearing some iffy things about Champion and then also being annoyed by the changes, I stopped and have been on the food search ever since. With that said, I bought the small 1lb sample bags of Acana Wild Prairie and Duck & Pear and he LOVED them, ate them right up, and I did not notice any immediate bad changes after eating 1lb of Acana Prairie (new formula) and 1lb of Acana duck & pear. But it was such a small amount, hard to judge. But poop was great, did not notice any itchiness or anything right away. Unsure if we'll go back to feeding full-time though. It depends if I find something else he does just as well on. Right now we're over halfway through a 6lb bag of NOW GF Adult and I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

brindle said:


> Your cat is an obligate carnivore. With some effort, you can get any cat to switch.


I'll gladly ship my cat up to you if you want to try. For 3 years now she simply will not eat raw, or whole prey (feeder mice), or canned, or home cooked. Every single night for 3 years she's been offered raw cornish hen and a tiny piece of whatever meat Mollie is eating that night, along with a cornish hen flesh and blood smoothie. She's adopted and is absolutely addicted to cheap kibble, hell, just switching her to a decent kibble was a hair tearing out, expensive, frustrating few months.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> Your cat is an obligate carnivore. With some effort, you can get any cat to switch.


LMAO! Yes, because I buy the best quality meat, and lots of whole prey to feed my dogs, but I haven't tried hard with the cat? Yeah, makes sense. Since you don't know me, or any of my animals, you might refrain from making such comments. I know several people who tried to switch their cat later on in life and the cat refused. So yeah, you clearly don't have a clue about the addictive additives in food...

I suggest the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Salt-Sugar-Fat-Giants-Hooked/dp/1400069807


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'll gladly ship my cat up to you if you want to try. For 3 years now she simply will not eat raw, or whole prey (feeder mice), or canned, or home cooked. Every single night for 3 years she's been offered raw cornish hen and a tiny piece of whatever meat Mollie is eating that night, along with a cornish hen flesh and blood smoothie. She's adopted and is absolutely addicted to cheap kibble, hell, just switching her to a decent kibble was a hair tearing out, expensive, frustrating few months.


You and me both. Considering we feed our dogs raw, I think we're well aware of how they need raw meat, but what can you do? I've wasted so much food, too! I can get her to eat Ziwipeak now... after three years LOL


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

When I bought my Persian kitten, she was addicted to Pro Plan. It took 3 weeks to make her just try Orijen. I made her try new things only a few days after I bought her, and now she can eat everything without difficulty : kibble (Go with freshwater trout), pure meat canned food, fresh meat. Since she has tried organic meat, she has even a preference for organic foods, and she doesn't have the symptoms of cat flu she often had before. I'm glad I made her eat many different foods when she was only 3 months old, because I'm sure if I waited her to be adult, she would be really picky now. She is almost 5 years old now, easy to feed, and very healthy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I sure wish I'd got Windy when she was a lot younger. It's so frustrating because all you want is the absolute best for your cat, but you can't do absolutely anything about it. I'm willing to spend the money on anything, organic, farm fresh rabbit raised in the sunshine and natural rain in the Southern Alps of New Zealand if she would eat the bloody stuff. Even if she ate the cheapest canned food I'd be an awful lot happier, but, nope.
Oh well, the shelter cats have benefited from her fussiness, that's the only good thing that's come out of it.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

brindle said:


> Your cat is an obligate carnivore. With some effort, you can get any cat to switch.


Oh lord have mercy! Must you nit pick at the smallest of things? Im beginning to suspect you're a troll.
SheltieLover, I for one am happy you even tried to make the switch. 


Anyways, back to the subject.....one of my clients is feeling the pain of Orijien being pulled off shelf. She experienced extreme problems with her dogs allergies to grains. Orijien was the only kibble that "cured" them. After hearing about the kibble being pulled off shelves I suggested a few names off of what higher quality brands I remembered. She has them on Taste Of The Wild. While she doesn't like Diamond, it's working for the time being. Since y'all are quite knowledgeable, I gave her the forum address as well.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

brindle said:


> Your cat is an obligate carnivore. With some effort, you can get any cat to switch.


It could be difficult if they really don't like it. Cats are the only species that if they don't like a food they will starve to death. If they don't like it, they won't eat it.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Hm. I have been thinking of trying my puppies on Orijen, especially because of their new formula. But I have gotten such mixed reviews I'm unsure if I should spend the money. I have only ever heard either really really good things or really really bad things about Orijen. Some say it is a miracle food and their dogs are thriving, others say their dogs are gassy, very itchy, dull coats and itchy ears, and I've heard a lot of dogs won't even touch it. Then I found a review today from someone saying it's the only kibble that she can get her dog to eat....


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Murbanski, I've found that each kibble is going to vary with it's results from dog to dog. I've seen dogs do excellently on Dog Chow. And like wise, dogs doing horribly on Dog Chow(tho I'm certain negative experiences are higher). It's really going to be about what works for your dogs and your wallet. Really try out everything, well maybe not exactly everything, but you get what I mean.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Dobelover said:


> It could be difficult if they really don't like it. Cats are the only species that if they don't like a food they will starve to death. If they don't like it, they won't eat it.


Ferrets are much worse. It's not as much about not liking it, it's actually not recognizing it as a food source, the switches go much easier if you make a soup, and stuff it in their mouths to get them to taste it, it works with cats as well, then mix the same pureed meats and organs with their kibble extremely slowly and switch them that way, once they eat the soup, then they will swallow the little chunks, then wean them from soup, then smear soup on meat then meat... then boom! success, but yea, ferrets are a wreck to switch over sometimes. They will starve themselves.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol. Some will never get that they are fooled big time, as long as it make you feel good right  Honestly, if you absolutely do not care about the money part buy K9Natural or Ziwipeak. It's way better than any Orijen formula or the overpriced mediocre Acana. Way better (safer/more nutritious/better balanced) options for your pooch in the middle segment.

Heard it before?

take care


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

We sell boatloads of Orijen and Acana at the two stores I work at. No complaints over the changes. We haven't had any dogs with gunky ears, or any other issues.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Savage Destiny said:


> We sell boatloads of Orijen and Acana at the two stores I work at. No complaints over the changes. We haven't had any dogs with gunky ears, or any other issues.


Personally, I think someone from a rival dog food co. started this rumor. Like I said before the boutique store here that only sells Orijen and Acana have not had any issues besides a couple dogs didn't like the new formula taste. Someone is blowing smoke up peoples rears.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't feed either foods, I've tried a few- they didn't work on my guy. I only feel bad for the folks are going to have to shop elsewhere or online to find their prefered food...but in the end, they'll do alright.

As for this argument again- if it works, GREAT. If it doesn't...find something that does. No harm. No foul.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

whiteleo said:


> Personally, I think someone from a rival dog food co. started this rumor. Like I said before the boutique store here that only sells Orijen and Acana have not had any issues besides a couple dogs didn't like the new formula taste. Someone is blowing smoke up peoples rears.


Personally, I think someone needs to increase their Thorazine level. The paranoia in the a few raw feeders needs a dose adjustment in their meds.

I am not a part of any camp. But your raw camp sounds like a desperate group. You sure aren't peaking anyones interest of feeding a dog that way, sounds like a group of radicals.

I came to the dry/canned section to tell about my sisters surprise when she stopped by after work to pick up a bag of dog food and what she walked into, no Acana/Orijen on the shelves. Of all the people that answered on this thread 90% are raw feeders.

You sound like a lonely group, can I not discuss this with other kibble feeders?

Pathetic


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I fed the Acana Lamb/Apple and my dog did exceptionally well on it. He was having horrible vomiting/diarrhea for 4 years and I finally figured out what it was. We fed Acana for 1.5 years and never had a problem. The store I work at doesn't have any new formula for the limited ingredient formulas, but I haven't had any complaints or returns on the stuff we do have the new formula for. People are just relieved that we have it in again. With the new formula/packaging change we were out for a little while. We don't pull food unless there's a problem.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've been asking all day yesterday whether people have had issues with the food and so far none. The only real complaint is the price. I felt so bad for this one guy because I was trying to find a comparable food, but everything was at least $65 for a large bag in the store except Totw which he didnt want. We finally settled on holistic select grain free, it was like $58. I really need to find something comparable thats better quality than totw but not as expensive as champion foods.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I've been asking all day yesterday whether people have had issues with the food and so far none. The only real complaint is the price. I felt so bad for this one guy because I was trying to find a comparable food, but everything was at least $65 for a large bag in the store except Totw which he didnt want. We finally settled on holistic select grain free, it was like $58. I really need to find something comparable thats better quality than totw but not as expensive as champion foods.


Yeah, good luck.  I was paying $90 a month for Ziwipeak, which my cat liked okay, was still hit/miss as to when she'd eat it...so Champion is cheap to me. But I can't find much better quality ( free range meats) for cheaper... let me know if you do lol


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I've been asking all day yesterday whether people have had issues with the food and so far none. The only real complaint is the price. I felt so bad for this one guy because I was trying to find a comparable food, but everything was at least $65 for a large bag in the store except Totw which he didnt want. We finally settled on holistic select grain free, it was like $58. I really need to find something comparable thats better quality than totw but not as expensive as champion foods.


I see so many people complaining about the price of dog food. I really don't understand that I guess, I have 1 dog and 3 cats and they all get the best quality pet food. I work retail so don't make a whole lot of money, but somehow I find a way to make it work (yes, we do get a pretty sweet discount) But my dog's food is still about $65. I'd pay almost anything if I don't have to clean up dog diarrhea every day (my life for the past 4 years)! It's pretty priceless when you find a food that your dog does exceptionally well on and that $65 lasts almost 3 months! That's $20 a month for food! I then look at my grocery bill and feel like I'm getting a VERY good deal! And that's for good quality pet food! He gets other stuff as well, so I guess it ends up coming out to about $35 a month, and that doesn't include cat food. If I can make it work on a very limited budget, I don't get others who can't ...


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

NewfieAussie said:


> Personally, I think someone needs to increase their Thorazine level. The paranoia in the a few raw feeders needs a dose adjustment in their meds.
> 
> I am not a part of any camp. But your raw camp sounds like a desperate group. You sure aren't peaking anyones interest of feeding a dog that way, sounds like a group of radicals.
> 
> ...


Considering there are people I've seen answer that feed an animal raw also feed kibble (whether it's a cat or a foster, still kibble) so I don't think it's fair to discount our opinions....

I'd also say the majority of answers from people who weren't even discussing any food specifically but more so just sales in general haven't experienced anything like you've said. I've read three comments from people involved in pet stores not experiencing the same issue... so not sure how anything you're saying in your post is relevant/accurate. Sounds like you're just unhappy the majority of people aren't agreeing/experiencing the same

I didn't see anyone offer up a better quality kibble in terms of proteins and equiv price being used either so again... you haven't provided us with much to go off of other than the shelves were empty at your one little store in the Ozark Mountains. Pretty sure people in the ozarks (lived there) aren't into feeding animals too healthy either. I can certainly attest to the people in that part of the country not caring about what they eat lol

Oh, and the reason 90% of the people answered feed raw is because statistically speaking, the majority of active members on here feed raw!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

NewfieAussie said:


> Personally, I think someone needs to increase their Thorazine level. The paranoia in the a few raw feeders needs a dose adjustment in their meds.
> 
> I am not a part of any camp. But your raw camp sounds like a desperate group. You sure aren't peaking anyones interest of feeding a dog that way, sounds like a group of radicals.
> 
> ...


Excuse me! Yes, I feed raw to my own dogs but I also always have a foster here regularly to be adopted out that gets fed kibble. So, unless you have solid proof, which I don't think you have please refrain from posting things you "don't know to be true" And I know exactly who you are, can't fool me


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I've been asking all day yesterday whether people have had issues with the food and so far none. The only real complaint is the price. I felt so bad for this one guy because I was trying to find a comparable food, but everything was at least $65 for a large bag in the store except Totw which he didnt want. We finally settled on holistic select grain free, it was like $58. I really need to find something comparable thats better quality than totw but not as expensive as champion foods.



We brought in Annamaet's grain free line...I'm really excited about it. But I don't think it's gonna be much less than Orijen...

Antibiotic and hormone free chicken, turkey and duck. All the meats are low ash.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

NewfieAussie said:


> Personally, I think someone needs to increase their Thorazine level. The paranoia in the a few raw feeders needs a dose adjustment in their meds.
> 
> I am not a part of any camp. But your raw camp sounds like a desperate group. You sure aren't peaking anyones interest of feeding a dog that way, sounds like a group of radicals.
> 
> ...


Now who is the pathetic one? "Raw feeders are posting in the KIBBLE SECTION! HELP MEEEEE!11!" 

For the record, I feed raw to my dogs and cats- I also groom and work part time in a store that sells high end kibble, so I'm pretty involved in the kibble world. Probably more than most people who FEED kibble. I talk to people day in and day out on what works for their dogs, what doesn't, and help them make appropriate choices. Not just in the store either- grooming clients are constantly asking me about food, or I'm noticing skin or coat problems and ask what they're feeding or suggest a change. 

Get off your high horse, for pete's sake.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

NewfieAussie said:


> Personally, I think someone needs to increase their Thorazine level. The paranoia in the a few raw feeders needs a dose adjustment in their meds.
> 
> I am not a part of any camp. But your raw camp sounds like a desperate group. You sure aren't peaking anyones interest of feeding a dog that way, *sounds like a group of radicals*.
> 
> ...


You are so close to being correct. Raw feeders are far more than a group. Inherent to being a raw feeder is being a member of the cult. A cult with a nefarious agenda. All raw feeders are encouraged to be proselytizing zealots. Members are rewarded by the Executive Committee based on the number of raw feeding converts. Special Service Operatives are assigned to the hard core kibble feeders. Research proves raw feeders will have control of the world meat supply by 2066, 2099 at the latest. Those who refuse to go toward the light will be left to survive on a diet of GMO corn and arsenic laden rice.

Sincerely,

The Grand Poobah
Commander of the Knife and Cleaver Brigade
Research Director for Anecdotal Services
Professor Emerita of Zoonosis and Microbiology


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> We brought in Annamaet's grain free line...I'm really excited about it. But I don't think it's gonna be much less than Orijen...
> 
> Antibiotic and hormone free chicken, turkey and duck. All the meats are low ash.


I looked at it, but its even more expensive than acana here. We also had merrick grain free which gave most dogs gas and diarrhea, so we're discontinuing it. I will most likely replace it with hi tek naturals grain free or earthborn, I think its a slighly step up from Totw for about the same price.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Beagle Country - stop - don't give away the secret handshake.  LOL

Liz


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing changes.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I've been asking all day yesterday whether people have had issues with the food and so far none. The only real complaint is the price. I felt so bad for this one guy because I was trying to find a comparable food, but everything was at least $65 for a large bag in the store except Totw which he didnt want. We finally settled on holistic select grain free, it was like $58. I really need to find something comparable thats better quality than totw but not as expensive as champion foods.


Have you looked at Earthborn, dr Tim's and NutriSource?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Have you looked at Earthborn, dr Tim's and NutriSource?


I'm thinking maybe earthborn. While I like Dr tims, he only has one chicken based grain free food which wont replace acana with their multiple protein sources. Nutrisource has chicken fat in all of their grain free foods which can be problematic since a lot of people ask for chicken free food.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Nothing changes.


Oh, but I've missed you! :biggrin1:


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Considering there are people I've seen answer that feed an animal raw also feed kibble (whether it's a cat or a foster, still kibble) so I don't think it's fair to discount our opinions....
> 
> I'd also say the majority of answers from people who weren't even discussing any food specifically but more so just sales in general haven't experienced anything like you've said. I've read three comments from people involved in pet stores not experiencing the same issue... so not sure how anything you're saying in your post is relevant/accurate. Sounds like you're just unhappy the majority of people aren't agreeing/experiencing the same
> 
> ...


Sheltie, I am not unhappy, you can all feed Acana/Orijen. I don't care what you do. I was merely attempting to relay a bit of news, my sister had just stepped over the owners itchy dog with the scab bloody scabbed area. This was all just unfolding, on phone to Champion, they were sending a corporate person down. She had just pulled all her Champion Product.

The store is in a very affluent suburb of Orlando. Slim trim rich, real rich, dog owners shop there. My sister is always amazed at the never ending stream of new SUV's filling up the back of their Escalades/Armadas/Suburbans with Acana and Orijen. But now it is all gone. The owner did not know what she would replace with, it was all just happening. She was just at Global Expo talking to Companies is what I was told. She is in the business for sake of the dogs health I understand.

I wonder why there are 90% raw feeders left here. I've noticed a mass exodus of kibble feeders, why would that be?


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

NewfieAussie said:


> The store is in a very affluent suburb of Orlando. Slim trim rich, real rich, dog owners shop there. My sister is always amazed at the never ending stream of new SUV's filling up the back of their Escalades/Armadas/Suburbans with Acana and Orijen.



Really, whats the name of the store? I'm in Winter Park, right outside of Orlando.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Check your Private Messages. It's not far from you. It was the #1 seller of Orijen/Acana in the state of Florida. Very busy store, very nice owner.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I certainly haven't heard about any issues with the new formula. I don't always have Orijen/Acana, but I do buy it now and then (I feed something different every meal, so I usually have several different kinds of dry, canned, dehydrated and raw in my house at any given time) I think my cat's getting Orijen kibble, sometimes (I don't often feed him kibble, as it's not good for them to eat dry food, but I don't want him picky, so I do give it to him now and then) and he hasn't had any issues. I certainly like Champion over most other kibbles. At this time, the only dry food I'll feed are Champion, Horizon, First Mate and Fromm... and I'm having a heck of a time finding canned foods that meet my criteria. So far, only Fromm and First Mate fit my criteria, which doesn't do all that well in rotation.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Apr 23, 2013)

One dog, four cats, and two ferrets here are all doing great on Orijen's new 'Whole Prey' formulas.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I'm thinking maybe earthborn. While I like Dr tims, he only has one chicken based grain free food which wont replace acana with their multiple protein sources. Nutrisource has chicken fat in all of their grain free foods which can be problematic since a lot of people ask for chicken free food.


i have one lab who appears to be either allergic to chicken or intolerant. very hard to find a food, that i trust, without either chicken fat, or carcass. earthborn, has a high ash.

i now have her on wellness ocean formula (i am well aware of the diamond recall on wellness puppy last year ,and they no longer have an affiliation with them) -(fish is the safe ones as well). she's eating and not showing any signs of scratching, sucking on her feet and eats this with vigor.it's also grain, wheat, and soy free.

there are a few others- i believe acana but i havent really researched further than this one.
i know fromm pork and pea (i know the pea "issue) and beef frittata do not have any chicken product in it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

spliff said:


> Now you are splitting hairs. My point is that more frequent sugar consumption can create worsened oral health.
> It is also genetic. Your husband has genetically worse teeth.


Oh, definitely not disagreeing with that. I've seen some dogs with awful teeth on foods like Beneful and Alpo with all those artificial colors, sugars and preservatives. But these are also owners who don't do anything (no bones, no teeth brushing, never gotten a dental, etc) so it's really hard to say if it's simply the food or genetics or something else. I tend to think genetics play a greater role than food with MOST things.

I understand what you're saying though. I just think kibble is not going to make *that* much of a difference if someone is keeping up with brushing, safe dental products, and other dental health.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Now if this doesn't sound familiar??????????????


Yeah I've reported her multiple times already. :bored:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah I've reported her multiple times already. :bored:


She has been banned.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> She has been banned.


Clearly. Good thing we now have mods that are quick with that ban button when it comes to this troll.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Clearly. Good thing we now have mods that are quick with that ban button when it comes to this troll.


Guess I misunderstood your post. I thought you hadn't realized she had been banned yet.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Guess I misunderstood your post. I thought you hadn't realized she had been banned yet.


I hadn't when I posted it, then I saw it and went back to edit what I had written. 

The part you quoted was when I saw that she has been banned again, so it was a little of both :usa2:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I finally remembered to ask the owner of the only Petshop around here that sells Champion food if she had received any feedback regarding Orijen causing problems with dogs or cats. She said no, no-one has said anything to her. She has noticed though that the sales have dropped off a bit in the past year or so, but she attributed it to the fact that there is a lot more top quality kibbles and foods available nowadays. 
They have just got Precise kibble in stock, the first time in years that she has been able to source it. I like seeing more good quality kibbles available locally at long last.


----------

